

This Is When Google Should draw the line - mckerjan
http://imgur.com/0jO65zd

======
iends
What's wrong with this? Google gave what you wanted to know, right?

~~~
mckerjan
why not the link to the github post and rather to the article on venturebeat?
That is were the problem is.

